# [SOLVED] About realtemp..



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Is there a way for it to be minimized to the system tray, rather then to only minimize to the taskbar?

Thanks


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: About realtemp..*

I don't use it, but according to the update notes, this feature was added as an option in version 3.60.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: About realtemp..*

Hmm. yeah, I found it. Thanks..

Does it have any way to monitor other temps? I was using it alongside speedfan for a while, and the core temps seemed to being read the same (speedfan had a slightly slower refresh)

It doesn't seem like realtemp can measure gpu or other senors, though


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: About realtemp..*

Try hardware monitor, it shows the highs and lows during the session> Hardware Monitor


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

real temp will monitor the gpu temps too, you can also use it to monitor the sensors on your motherboard and it has a built in 10 minute stress test but you need to have prime95 for this to work.


----------

